# Everything Look Ok?



## bleecher (Feb 26, 2008)

Case - Still deciding on a case
Power Supply - PC Power & Cooling 750W Silencer (Got for free from a friend)
Processor - Core 2 Q6600 - OEM (Planning to overclock to about 3.0 - 3.3 ghz)
Processor Heatsink - Zalman CNPS9700
Motherboard - ABIT IP35 Pro or ASUS Maximus Formula
RAM - G.SKILL 4GB (2x2) DDR2 1000
Video Card - EVGA 8800GTS (G92) or EVGA 8800GT
Hard Drive - Western Digital Caviar GP 1 TB - OEM
Optical Drive - Samsung SH-S203B
SATA Cable (for the processor, hard drive, etc) - Generic 18" 2-Head SATA Cable

Does everything look alright, and am I missing any cables, components, etc?  I'm hoping that this build will last about 5 years, with maybe a processor upgrade a few years down the line.


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 26, 2008)

You missed out on the 30" Samsung Monitor and the 3000 watt 7.1 surround sound


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 26, 2008)

Grab the X38 MAXIMUS FORMULA and a E8400, no point in getting a quad imo, its not even native and when we start to use all those cores the Q6600 will be out of date. What about a OS? Are you gonna get Vista x64 since your getting 4gb of ram?


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah you're missing the (2) HD3780x2


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 26, 2008)

Only issue I see is I think unless the purchase is for looks.....I do believe there are better performing coolers for the money!


----------



## Chewy (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks good, why not get 2x 500gb drives though? I think you can save like $100 or more + than if one happened to die, you still can re-install windows on the other one.

 Get 2 seagates 7200.11 Thier new and fairly quite/fast from what Ive read.

 Maybe get some MX-2 paste too.


 Edit: yeah I think you should go with what they say, since your on air, get a E8400 than you'll get in some serious Processing power heaven.


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 26, 2008)

Chewy said:


> Looks good, why not get 2x 500gb drives though? I think you can save like $100 or more + than if one happened to die, you still can re-install windows on the other one.
> 
> Get 2 seagates 7200.11 Thier new and fairly quite/fast from what Ive read.
> 
> Maybe get some MX-2 paste too.



The 7200.11's run slower than the .10's
They have more platters, so their average read/write/seek times are increased.
(Or thats what Ive been hearing anyway).

If he wants performance, maybe he should try some raptor X's in raid  and then a couple of high capacity drives (2 500gig 7200.10's preferably)


----------



## bleecher (Feb 26, 2008)

Yea I was thinking of getting two 500gb drives instead.  Also, I will be using XP, with plans to upgrade to Vista later.  I'm getting 2x2gb RAM sticks because they're cheap as hell right now, so I figure why not.  Also what performance cooler would you recommend?  And yea, this is my first new pc in 7 years, so I'm looking to spoil myself =P


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 26, 2008)

for the cooler sugestion.


----------



## Chewy (Feb 26, 2008)

^^ I been out of the game for to long lol, maybe he should get 2x 250gb drives and a 500 for back-up.. I can really notice a difference in Company of Heroes online game match load time with raid0.

 Its an idea, 1tb drives are still expensive I think, but but it all depends on his plans thier also lighter and take up less space than 3hd`s.. my rig wights about 35lbs (no portability).


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 26, 2008)

Chewy said:


> ^^ I been out of the game for to long lol, maybe he should get 2x 250gb drives and a 500 for back-up.. I can really notice a difference in Company of Heroes online game match load time with raid0.
> 
> Its an idea, 1tb drives are still expensive I think, but but it all depends on his plans thier also lighter and take up less space than 3hd`s.. my rig wights about 35lbs (no portability).



Yea 1tb drives are also reported to have alot of problems too.


----------



## Chewy (Feb 26, 2008)

2x 250gb or smaller for raid0 and http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=53649 that 750gb for back-up/storage.


----------



## bleecher (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome deal on the 750gb, and thanks for the help guys!


----------



## bleecher (Feb 26, 2008)

By the way, can someone explain to me or give me a link to a tutorial that shows me how to update drivers for the video card, motherboard, etc?  I've never done that before.


----------



## Chewy (Feb 26, 2008)

Just go to the manufacturers website, look for support/downloads and there should be a drivers section. try it for Nvidia.


----------



## crinagerulz (Feb 26, 2008)

hey, yer id have to agree here, i don't see any need to get a quad core at the current time, for the cost you could get a dual core(intel) at a relativly low speed maybe 2.4ghz and OC to atleast 3.4 stable, also with the zalman you may want to look into a Arctic pro cooler, they are cheaper and far easier to install than those bulky zalman.

anyway thats my 2 cents, oh but i know you havent decided on a case but id try and look into a spaceous case, with maybe steel. It would be better in the long run and far better air flow 

hope this helps, but great build mate!!


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't know what else to add.. Perhaps two Asus Extreme Radeon HD3870X2 cards, and start with 2 or 4 TFT screens and endup with 8 after a few months of work (yes, I am being serious- not joking.)?

And case.. Hmm, let's see. Myself I have ordered the ASUS Vento (will ofcourse mod it!), but for you I think you should try the CoolerMaster Cosmos 5 case. I read the reviews and I almost regret that I ordered my case.. Check this out - it has a touch button for power on, the HDD bay(s) are on rubber so vibrations are removed, it's prepared for water cooling, you can add extra fan's on top (for the radiator), the PSU is at the bottom instead and so on.


----------



## bleecher (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for the drivers info, and is the CoolerMaster Cosmos S even out yet?


----------



## Gam'ster (Feb 26, 2008)

Yup shes out " around 150 pound, or $ 250+ dollars give or take a few im not 100% on the us price, very nice case u cant go wrong with that one.


----------



## erocker (Feb 26, 2008)

Don't bother getting the Maximus if you are going Nvidia for video cards.  It's a crossfire chipset.  I would recommend the HD3870 X2 over anything right now if budget really isn't an issue.  If you want to go with the GTS, get a P35 or nforce chipset as a x38 chipset is uneccesary, and a nforce SLi chipset will allow for a second card if you want to upgrade in the future.


----------



## crinagerulz (Feb 26, 2008)

Could i ask what your possibly wanting to use this computer for?? because obviously builds for different needs vary. e.g gaming needs processor and video card, and rendering for games, movies etc. need a good solid processor. 

so if you tell me your use for the computer then ill try and help out a bit further mate


----------



## bleecher (Feb 27, 2008)

Using the computer mainly to play HD content (720p/1080p) and run some games.


----------



## Skrabrug (Feb 27, 2008)

bleecher said:


> SATA Cable (for the processor


 ???


----------



## crinagerulz (Feb 27, 2008)

For gaming i'd definitly be more tempted to swing for the 8800GT as in some benchmark results ive found personally and on the net the GS is swamped by the GT!! also if your into modding taking off the stock cooler and putting on a new cooler you could overclock and get an even better performance out fo the GT! and if your in for games like crysis an 8800GT can play crysis on full high -obviously dependant on other components- with a average frame rate of 37. Which is completly playable.

For your HD content you may want to look into a nice monitor, even though it seems trivial a nice quality monitor can really improve your viewing quality!! a good contrast ratio and refresh rate!! also if you go for an actualy HD TV like me ive connected it by HDMI which may seem pointless but did seem to make a difference for me.

Anyway hope this helps if you have any more questions i'd be more than happy to help!


----------



## bleecher (Mar 2, 2008)

Just remembered to ask this, but what tools should I have handy for building a comp?  I know an anti-static wristband and screwdrivers are a good idea, but anything else?


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Mar 2, 2008)

Most people don't even bother with the anti-static wristband 

I certainly didn't. TBH, all you normally need is a screwdriver and a bit of patience, no specialist tools really that I can think of, unless you have an unusual case. Might be an idea to have some thermal paste to hand, but that's about it really. Just make sure that when you open all of the boxes for your parts you place the components on top of the antistatic bags rather than on a carpet or something daft like that.


----------



## calvary1980 (Mar 2, 2008)

thermal paste, suran wrap and a screw driver is all you need. you don't need anti-static wristband ground your self by touching the Power Supply with your hand before handling components. 

- Christine


----------



## crinagerulz (Mar 2, 2008)

hey, tbh mate i wouldnt use an antistatic wristband like many have said theres really no need, and tbh you dont need to ground yourself before much either, just remmber never touch any gold connectors!! and when handling your MOBO just hold it on its sides try not to touch the connections on the back!! apart from that all the rest is just common sense watch out for where you place your parts out of the packet, and id have the case lyring flat on the ground with u looking down on it, far easier to see whats happening that way ^^

hmm cant think of anything else that really needs to be mentioned just take your time and be careful and everything will work out. Good luck and at the end of it you can look back on your computer with the satisfaction of building it yourself


----------



## bleecher (Mar 2, 2008)

Great advice guys, I've started ordering most of my components already.  Can't wait!


----------



## crinagerulz (Mar 3, 2008)

awesome! glad to here it bleecher!! if you need any help or cant figure out what goes where just send me a message or create a topic im sure everyone will be glad to help 

Good luck!! and enjoy your new comp when the parts get to you


----------

